# Paul C. Buff has passed away, 1936-2015



## Buckster (Mar 24, 2015)

Paul Buff Obituary - JACKSON AL Mobile Register and Baldwin County

Paul C. Buff Legendary Photo Equipment Company Founder Has Died Fstoppers


----------



## Designer (Mar 24, 2015)

Didn't he have a daughter Ashley?  There was no mention of any children in that obituary.


----------



## KmH (Mar 25, 2015)

Heck of a businessman. RIP Paul.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 25, 2015)

He had a bit of a reputation for being controversial, but his company has a reputation for outstanding customer service, and I can personally attest to the latter.


----------

